
Dilbert's “Salary Theorem” - palerdot
https://www.csm.ornl.gov/~frome/dilbert.html
======
velcrovan
Using the same reasoning, since Knowledge is Power it would also hold that
Money = Work / Power, which means that Money also approaches infinity when
Power approaches zero, which is equally silly.

~~~
benjohnson
Observation: People are dangerous(powerful?) when they have nothing left to
lose.

------
tracerbulletx
Money is a function of power. The only relation to skill is that if the skill
is in demand and hard to acquire it gives you a commiserate amount of power
via your ability to withhold your skill. There's a cap on how much power that
can ever give you and it's not that high. Furthermore, the reason some people
don't attain more power is because they are too socially oblivious to obtain
more power and would rather just whine about how unfair it is and make bad
math jokes.

~~~
buboard
Also , being inexperienced and oblivious about how power works, they have not
been able to automate the power gatekeeping machine - yet

in tech it is possible to make a tech product and be both a salesman and
administrator (as well as code monkey). Its more work but the only way to
break the cycle

------
cranium
That's why I studied all the exam material the day before: because as time
goes towards zero, my knowledge increased exponentially.

------
noonespecial
As always, watch your units or your result is meaningless:

    
    
      Power = Work / Time
      Knowledge is Power
    

The first power is in Watts. I'm pretty sure the second is some sort of
political unit of influence.

~~~
fenwick67
I'm not sure whether you took the article too seriously, or if I'm taking you
too seriously

------
ss64
"as knowledge approaches zero, money approaches infinity"

In other words, if you employ people with little knowledge, the cost of
getting anything done approaches infinity. Just look at any major government
IT project for proof of this theorem.

------
rinchik
"as knowledge approaches zero, money approaches infinity", also to rephrase:
as knowledge approaches infinity, money approaches zero, - sounds like
industry vs academia salaries?

------
maerF0x0
This probably is more true if "Knowledge" is a representation of others'
knowledge.

ie: Does the customer know how badly you're ripping them off?

Does the customer know what cloud computing <or blockchain> even is?

------
beckingz
This explains why the more money someone makes, the harder it is to explain
new concepts to them.

~~~
noonespecial
Doesn't that just factor down to "the more you have, the less you need?" Which
makes perfect sense.

~~~
beckingz
One might assume that output increases as input goes up...

------
shmerl
Sounds a reasoning behind 1984 "Ignorance is Strength".

